# WOW players:  Epic mount funding made easy!



## Aes (Apr 10, 2007)

I bet you thought this was an ad, didn't you? 

Anyway sure, there's farming gold, but some of the more entrepeneuring players find better, faster ways to raise the money:  such as this method.

I couldn't tell if this should be "gaming" or "humour" since it has something to do with both subjects.


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 10, 2007)

I think I just spat Tea from my nose. Which, might I add, is not a pleasant experience.


----------



## Aes (Apr 11, 2007)

Would a mod please kill that link? :/

Somebody either hacked that ytmnd, or the owner decided to be an ass -- it's no longer appropriate.  Sorry. 

Edit:  The image from what it was originally can be found here:  http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/6103/wowepicmountes3.png


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 11, 2007)

I wish you wouldn't have told me it was hacked. I had to go and be curious and click the link again. Thankfully I have an empty stomach.


----------



## Aes (Apr 11, 2007)

This wasn't the only forum I've posted this on, either.  Imagine the chills of horror I felt in my stomach when I found out about this.

Fortunately, I have yet to see any "your account has been temporarily suspended" messages anywhere. 

Edit:  It's times like this I wish there wasn't a time limit on post editing over here.


----------



## Commonmind (Apr 11, 2007)

Agreed.


----------



## Crymic (Apr 11, 2007)

Must have been overnight when that happened.. Yesterday it was fine.

some threads about it
WoW Forums -> Epic mount
http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=93191844&sid=1


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 11, 2007)

thats so cool


----------



## Crymic (Apr 12, 2007)

http://tweek.no-ip.org/stuff/PUNKS.JPG


----------



## Joel007 (Apr 20, 2007)

Has anyone PMd a moderator to remove that first link?


----------



## Aes (Apr 25, 2007)

No need anymore.  It looks like the owner fixed it, so it's fine to view now.  A cookie to anyone who recognizes the tune in the background -- one of my alltime favorite bands, ever!

When it was messed up, I reported it myself, and I'm sure others did as well.  Thus, I suspect the report post feature is broken.  Is there a way to get a list of the active moderators on this forum?  I'm not as familiar with vBulletin as I am with Invision. :/


----------



## Joel007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Near the bottom of the main forum screen is the "forum leaders" button, which takes you here
http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/showgroups.php


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 5, 2007)

Thats hilarious. Sex for WoW gold?


Surely technically illegal in the US?


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (May 23, 2007)

I like that... 
It's sick and wrong, and yet, hilarious.  

Also, Not technically illegal.  Since WoW gold has no monetary value (At least from blizzards point of view) as it cannot be legally traded for cash, it's a valueless item.  

I think from a legal stand point, offering sex for virtual funds/property is the equivalent of offering sex for original poetry or artwork.  That sort of thing.  Which I don't THINK counts as prostetution.  Though I could be wrong.  

And anyway, Isn't going down in the annals of history as the girl who sold her body for fake gold in a video game punishment enough?


----------



## Joel007 (May 23, 2007)

Leaving aside anals of history for a moment, cash is considered a substitute for any goods which have a demand. It's basically just a more organised bartering tool. Since WoW gold is in demand, and people will actually spend real money on it: This qualifies as prostitution.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 23, 2007)

Truly bizarre and sad (in a pathetic rather than weepy manner).
I suppose any game that actively encourages it's players to 'grind' (if you'll pardon the pun) it's way to the top echelon is open to abuse in this manner.

Great ammunition for the anti-gaming people who got so steamed over the "hot coffee" incident however.


----------

